
There's Plenty of Room at the Bottom(1959) [pdf] - Windson
https://www.pa.msu.edu/~yang/RFeynman_plentySpace.pdf
======
greenyoda
Since the title doesn't give much of a clue about the content, here's the
article's description:

"This is the transcript of a talk presented by Richard P. Feynman to the
American Physical Society in Pasadena on December 1959, which explores the
immense possibilities afforded by miniaturization."

